# Last Nights appetizer while waiting on the Stufz burgers



## rp ribking (Oct 9, 2010)

I sauteed diced onions and stems from the shrooms, when cooled, mixed in cream cheese and lobster meat (I meant to get crab meat, oh well) and put smoked provalone block cheeseon as a topping. I'll start smokin' these in a few hours. I got this recipe from a smoker on here, Thanks a lot!!

I forget who he was, SORRY!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love stuffed portabellas and I bet those are going to be yummO


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Those look great my friend. I bet they were tasty


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Freakin' Awesome!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2010)

Stuffed Shrooms are AWESOME!


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's and here is the Finished product.


----------



## ledhed36 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats next on my list. doing them for easter...looks great


----------



## frosty (Apr 1, 2012)

Just saw this, looks GREAT!!


----------



## shhaker (Apr 3, 2012)

LOOK Really good!!


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 3, 2012)

:drool 
Will need to add this to the "to do list"


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 3, 2012)

Those look amazing!  How were the Stufz burgers?


----------

